# Tool box for parts/small tools, etc



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The old-school "electrician's toolbox" that has a barn roof looking lid might be interesting to you. Craftsman and Kennedy both make them in metal.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I always get my apprentices the Kennedy tool box as i also started out with one,i think they are great !

Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ps 

What are wire nuts ? 

Do they screw onto the ends of twisted wires

Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the Plastic moulded types. A have 6 of this type. Made by Plano. I think someplace in the USA. They are various sizes and colours and light enough to haul up 10 flights of stairs. Phew!!

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris.
I think wirenuts are like the old 'screwits we had years ago. I don't think connectors are too popular in the US. Maybe wrong though.

Frank


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

​
Wire nuts


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep! Screwits. When I was apprenticed we used these all the time. I don't remember though if they went out of favour in place of screw connector strips or if they were outlawed. They just seemed to disapear from the work scene. I always - and still do- think they are a great way to connect low current joints.


Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Frank

Hell yeah ! screwits,they were made mainly of porcelain frank,amazing !

I can remember using them on some jobs,they went out of favour because they was not any good on solid draw cable like our bs6242y 2.5 twin and earth,they just fell off all the time.

They were designed for the old stranded conductors.

So are buckle clips the in thing in the USA then Frank :laughing:

Chris


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Ours are plastic with a metal tapered heli-coil inside. They are great on solid wire, when installed properly. Twist the wire together in a CW direction then screw the wire-nut on tight and you're done. Why don't you UK guys post-up a picture of what you use. I'm curious, since I get lost trying to follow your conversations.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg.
In cable terms the fancy numbers are really Manufacturers catalogue identifiers that electricians here use to describe cable types. The suffix number is always the copper core size.
So when Chris mentions BS6242Y2.5 he means a British Standard flat pvc sheathed cable having two cores of sheathed copper conductors each 2.5mm cross sectional area and a third copper conductor unsheathed used as the circuit protective earthing return conductor of 1.5mm cross sectional area. In short you would describe it as 2.5 T&E. With literally dozens of cable types to choose from it would be difficult to describe them all but it is surprising how easily you begin to remember them.

Chris mentioned the 'screwits, we used. (wire nuts). When they were popular we had Imperial cables that were stranded. When they became metric they became solid drawn at 2.5mm and below. (popular cable sizes for domestic circuitry). 

I have posted pictures in the past showing connectors and junction boxes. I will dig them out of my file and post them again

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris.

In the US when clipping surface cable they use something like horseshoe (Staple) clip. They don't seem to dress them down as we do I have never seen Tower Clips or Thorsmans etc. I have looked long and hard for T type sticky back trunking but not come across this either.

Frank


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

So your 2.5 is pretty much the same as our romex.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

All this Brit stuff fascninates me. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say us Yanks would love to see pics of this t&e 2.5, what you use to connect residential wire and while your are at it, the inside of a panel. I'm convinced that when I finally make it to the EU the first thing I'm gonna do is buy a screwdriver and start tearing stuff apart in the hotel room!:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Kennedy is the only tool box of any quality still made of steel I like mine, The plastic tool boxes always break when they fall off my truck at 60 MPH.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Only 60 mph. Brian. Your not going fast enough. Greg. Is St Cloud the same place as in the 'Cider House Rules' film. And if so. Where is it?

I am just back from work- been moonlighting this Sunday. Installed an Air Conditioner in a Wedding Gown Shop. Been trying for weeks to get the job done during a weekday but the ladies didn't believe I would work in the changing room with my eyes shut.

Pictures coming soon.

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.qvsdirect.com/



Thought it best to give you a link to browse through. But I will send 'on site photo's' over the next couple of days.


Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frank said:


> Been trying for weeks to get the job done during a weekday but the ladies didn't believe I would work in the changing room with my eyes shut.


:laughing: That's funnny. 

I have a customer that's a tanning salon that I can't work in during their open hours. I was a little naieve at first about such places, and didn't really realize that people took all their clothes off to get in those things to tan. The booths at the place have walls, but they stop about 3 feet short of the ceiling. You can't get on a ladder to do any work there while they're open, or you get a free view of wrinkled old ladies in their birthday suit.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I have used the 'Bucket Method" for years. :jester: 

View attachment 251



I have just started to upgrade to a better system. thumbsup:

View attachment 252


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahhh...Klein boxes (as I call them).

I have the slide out rack that holds four of them. One looks like the pic. Others have screws, big staples, etc. One has EMT fittings. One has...oh I forget. I love them though. 
I also have two of the smaller ones for LO-VO stuff like CATV, Cat3&5 inserts, phone crimps, splitters, F-conn, Etc., and another one from T&B full of Sta-Kons.

My van shelves also have similar built in ones for everything else small. I have two sections of four shelves of them.

One of these days I'll get some pics of the interior. Most of the time you cannot see most of this.  :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I use to use the parachute bags that fit into a 5 gallon bucket,, I believe 4 bags fit into a bucket. I found a 7.5 gallon bucket from Hooters made a nice big carrier and broke the ice with many male customers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What comes in 7-1/2 gallon buckets from Hooters? Carry out wings? Stuff for their kitchen? Or, is that what you take on "bring your own mug night"? :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sliced Pickles


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Sliced Pickles


Man, you must really like pickles.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I've used these for a long time. They come in several sizes, including a half wide that's perfect for wire nuts, push ins, screws, and such. The large deep one will carry a good assortment of breakers or my service entrance crimps (#4 to 4/0 stuff) and covers. Love the clear covers. Haven't managed to break one yet








I had one of the big ones for 6 or 7 years (it's 10 now), and when I went looking for more (several major companies put their name on these in a different color) I found several sizes at Harbor Freight and for about a fourth the price when bought in a set on sale. Quality is the same (go figure). I don't like the mix of bin sizes they come with in the shallow ones but after buying a couple of sets and some loose ones I have just about a perfect assortment for what I carry in each one.

Tools are now in canvas bags with hard bottoms and a couple of totes. My back said NO to tool belts a long time ago. The pockets on my bibs take care of everything else. 

I love metal tool boxes, except for the weight, cost, and the fact they damage things around them when another trade kicks, drops, or knocks it off something - and then trying to get it to close right after.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

frank said:


> Only 60 mph. Brian. Your not going fast enough. *Greg. Is St Cloud the same place as in the 'Cider House Rules' film. And if so. Where is it?*
> 
> I am just back from work- been moonlighting this Sunday. Installed an Air Conditioner in a Wedding Gown Shop. Been trying for weeks to get the job done during a weekday but the ladies didn't believe I would work in the changing room with my eyes shut.
> 
> ...


No, it's not. My St. Cloud is in Florida. I think there is a St. Cloud, Minnesota, that might be the St. Cloud you are thinking of.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I use these Also


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricguy said:


> I use these Also



Those look like what I need. Whats the brand name, or where can I find them?

~Matt


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Made by Stanley when i got mine but they seemed to be called Zag now.I got mine at the big orange store

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=212419-82673-14408&lpage=none
http://www.stanleyworks.com/bu_consumer_storage.asp


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks!

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1215.jpg

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p66/JohnJ0906/HPIM1214.jpg

Also have one just for screws, and I use coffie cans for B2 wirenuts and romex staples.


----------



## David J (Mar 12, 2011)

*David J*

need upper section cover for a 4g 125a sq d meter socket made in 1968. can anyone help???


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^^^Best first post ever!!!!! :thumbup: :laughing: :lol:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have 3 tool boxes that I have loaded full of wire nuts, clamps, some wiring devices, breakers, screws... etc. All of them need to be replaced because they are cracked or have broken handles or latches. 2 of them are actually tackle boxes - good for small parts, and 1 is just a regular tool box. I do a lot of smaller jobs on weekends and having my '3 bins' works out for me as its easy to load and unload my truck. Do you have any ideas of some replacement 'tool boxes' or should I just stick to a tackle box? Just wondering if you have happen to come across any type of tool/tackle box that you said 'that would work good for an electrician'
> 
> ...


I have had this one for about 3 months now and I'm impressed. http://www.pdysystems.com/

I could post some pics of it loaded up if you would like.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> No, it's not. My St. Cloud is in Florida. I think there is a St. Cloud, Minnesota, that might be the St. Cloud you are thinking of.


Not in Minnesota, but in remote St. Cloud, Maine


----------

